# RIP Paul Walker



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sadly Paul's death has been confirmed on his personal Facebook and twitter.

RIP - one of my favourite actors when growing up and watching the fast and furious films


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

RIP


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Never heard of him


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Is it just me or does there seem to be a lot of memorial threads at the minute?

RIP tho, more sad news.



benno_2010 said:


> Never heard of him


Seriously? You've never seen any of the fast and furious films? They're awful films, but great entertainment at the same time if that makes any sense, perfect lazy Sunday watching


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

benno_2010 said:


> Never heard of him


Me to, is it someone we should of heard of? OP what other stuff did he do coz not into films like fast & furious, sorry


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Brook877 said:


> Is it just me or does there seem to be a lot of memorial threads at the minute?
> 
> RIP tho, more sad news.
> 
> Seriously? You've never seen any of the fast and furious films? They're awful films, but great entertainment at the same time if that makes any sense, perfect lazy Sunday watching


Seen half of one of them - thought it was sh!t and to be honest some cvnt has robbed a fvckin living making 6 of them!!

I presume the dead bloke starred in them then?


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

1010AD said:


> Me to, is it someone we should of heard of? OP what other stuff did he do coz not into films like fast & furious, sorry


Exactly - I would hardly call him a blockbuster actor! I might aswell of looked in the local paper at the deaths and picked someone out of their that iv never heard of and made a thread about it


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> I presume the dead bloke starred in them then?


Yeah, I think he's in them all (might not be in the "Tokyo Drift" one actually)

One of the leads, skinny white guy,

Was also in running scared, joy ride, into the blue and eight below (if you have kids)


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Brook877 said:


> Yeah, I think he's in them all (might not be in the "Tokyo Drift" one actually)
> 
> One of the leads, skinny white guy,
> 
> Was also in running scared, joy ride, into the blue and eight below (if you have kids)


Think iv seen running scared - not heard of the others! Like I said, hardly a blockbuster actor! Think I'm coming across quite harsh here!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well this sucks


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> Well this sucks


Miss all his great films will you?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

im so gutted! one of my fave all time films... fast and furious! not to mention my ex used to make out i was paul walker all the time... gave me a big head! the guy was a stud! RIP!! really gutted in all honesty   what a ****ing waste! yet again!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Well this sucks


indeed!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> Is it just me or does there seem to be a lot of memorial threads at the minute?
> 
> RIP tho, more sad news.
> 
> Seriously? You've never seen any of the fast and furious films? They're awful films, but great entertainment at the same time if that makes any sense, perfect lazy Sunday watching


If none of you have seen fast and the furious you should all go sit in a corner somewhere and contemplate how ****ing sheltered your life has been


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> If none of you have seen fast and the furious you should all go sit in a corner somewhere and contemplate how ****ing sheltered your life has been


Possibly the worst film franchise ever - just behind Star Wars


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

RIP ... Pictures look awful


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Gutted! Was15 when fnf started and still love them!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He was on his way home from a charity event and the passenger in a car that hit a lamp post.

Sh*t films but seemed a decent actor, shame to see anyone so young die in such a horrific way.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Just seen a photo on the news so i know who he is now. How ironic is that that he should unfortunately lose his life in a car crash.

RIP


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

I introduced my son to fast a furious last night!

He is only young but loves fast cars.

RIP to Paul Walker


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

An actor who starred in films about racing cars in the streets (Thats a presumption, based on the films title) is killed whilst racing in the streets.Life imitating art, and a sad irony.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

essexboy said:


> An actor who starred in films about racing cars in the streets (Thats a presumption, based on the films title) is killed whilst racing in the streets.Life imitating art, and a sad irony.


He wasn't racing he was returning home from a charity event.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Not sure the oscar worthiness of his films has anything to do with the fact he died in a fireball. The guys dead good films or not.

Anyway I loved the first one and fast five.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Awful news rip


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Such a horrible thing to wake up to, like others have said we all grew up with this movie franchise, it's part of us.

One of the photographers I follow on FB was one of first people on the scene, couldn't get close enough to the car because of the fire to see if he could help, that will be haunting.

RIP Paul and Roger, so sad.

Gonna watch Fast 5 tonight now.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Does it really matter how good of an actor he was? poor bloke has died while leaving a charity event.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HAWKUS said:


> Does it really matter how good of an actor he was? poor bloke has died while leaving a charity event.


Couldn't agree more mate, horrific way to die as well.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

essexboy said:


> An actor who starred in films about racing cars in the streets (Thats a presumption, based on the films title) is killed whilst racing in the streets.Life imitating art, and a sad irony.


Go back to bed and get out the other side you miserable [email protected]


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Sad news, my facebook has gone mad, tbh i didnt know who he was until i googled him, ****e films them fast and furious so hardly a high profile actor, shame all the same so close to xmas

Thats some wreck from hitting a lamp post to


----------



## R1CHY (Jan 1, 2013)

Wether he was a good or bad actor he was someones son and someones dad......R.I.P


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

paulandabbi said:


> He wasn't racing he was returning home from a charity event.


To do that much damage to a Carrera GT, that thing was going fast when it hit.

Tragic shame, esp as he was not even driving.

I know dead is dead, but I'd at least like to be responsible for my own departure.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Nytol said:


> To do that much damage to a Carrera GT, that thing was going fast when it hit.
> 
> Tragic shame, esp as he was not even driving.
> 
> I know dead is dead, but I'd at least like to be responsible for my own departure.


Quite possibly true, would be horrible to have your life taken by someone else's stupid actions.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Terrible. Rip Paul.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

Kin ell that car looks a mess. Shame


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rip!!! Gutted.


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Woke up to find this, not too good as one of my favourite actors...RIP Paul....


----------



## gripa (Mar 12, 2012)

RIP, tragic news


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> He wasn't racing he was returning home from a charity event.


Have a look at the carbon safety shell of that car.To do that much damage, I can assure you it wasnt adhering to to the speed limit, thats all.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Go back to bed and get out the other side you miserable [email protected]


If you understood the post,youd realise it was just an observation.You can use Google if you dont understand its meaning.


----------



## mrjord (Jun 25, 2011)

Facebook gettin a bit silly now, I do like the films and to die at forty is shocking but the term legend I do not think is warranted, just sayin


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

F*cking hell, he's young. What happened?


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

It is a shame when anyone dies but I gotta agree with essexboy - the driver was obviously tanking it. The car was basically ripped in half.

I mean, what if a mum had been pushing her kid in a pushchair along that pavement?

If you're prepared to put your own and other people's lives in danger by being a [email protected], my sympathy levels tend to drop considerably....


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Have a look at the carbon safety shell of that car.To do that much damage, I can assure you it wasnt adhering to to the speed limit, thats all.


Just seen the pics of the car on fire , what a mess apparently the car might have been fitted with NO2 which might have contributed to the fireball...still bad news..


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Great actor. Did a lot of charity work. Enjoyed many of his movies.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Sad new just hope died on impact and didn't burn to death.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

funkdocta said:


> If none of you have seen fast and the furious you should all go sit in a corner somewhere and contemplate how ****ing sheltered your life has been


I can only describe the film as mediocre and should never made more than one



benno_2010 said:


> Possibly the worst film franchise ever - just behind Star Wars


Star Wars and fast and the furious are not even in the same ball park I'm surprised Star Wars has even been mentioned in this thread


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

benno_2010 said:


> Never heard of him


x2


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

1010AD said:


> I can only describe the film as mediocre and should never made more than one
> 
> Star Wars and fast and the furious are not even in the same ball park I'm surprised Star Wars has even been mentioned in this thread


Any film thats attached to a Franchise, would automatically limit my interest in watching it to zero.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I think slagging off his films in a post about his death is in poor taste.

They were meant as entertainment, not pieces of cinematic genius.

I felt that 5 and 6 gave a fresh feel to things, and I enjoyed them for what they were.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Sad to hear this when I woke up this morning, RIP Paul Walker.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

1010AD said:


> Star Wars and fast and the furious are not even in the same ball park I'm surprised Star Wars has even been mentioned in this thread


x2


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Regardless whether you liked the film franchise or not, it's still a horrific way to die, let's just hope it was quick, thoughts with his family....RIP Paul Walker.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Fast and the furious was more like point break then star wars


----------



## blessed6383 (Jan 4, 2013)

R.I.P Paul walker


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

1010AD said:


> I can only describe the film as mediocre and should never made more than one
> 
> Star Wars and fast and the furious are not even in the same ball park I'm surprised Star Wars has even been mentioned in this thread


There in the exact same ball park - the ball park of sh!te fvcking films


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

^ what is your problem


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

sad,sad scenes


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

That's just ruined my day.the films were great regardless of what people say on here.RIP


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I can believe the amount of sh1t some people are posting......is this really the time to debate whether the mans films were great or not?

He lost his life coming back from a charity to help raise money for people affected in the Philippines....its tragic that he lost his life whilst trying to help the lives of others.

It seems we have lost our sense of humility in regards to death, were before it was a chance to show respect, shock, condolence....now its just a chance for people to say their bit.

RIP Paul Walker


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I can believe the amount of sh1t some people are posting......is this really the time to debate whether the mans films were great or not?
> 
> He lost his life coming back from a charity to help raise money for people affected in the Philippines....its tragic that he lost his life whilst trying to help the lives of others.
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter what good he did or was doing mate, the films he took part in where in peoples opinion sh*t so it doesn't matter he died.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

benno_2010 said:


> There in the exact same ball park - the ball park of sh!te fvcking films


Mate this is about the guy dying not about his films and whether you liked them. Show some respect.

To me this puts you on the same level as jodie Marsh when she made a snidey comment about Greg Kovacs last week.

The lack of respect in this whole thread is beyond me.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> Mate this is about the guy dying not about his films and whether you liked them. Show some respect.
> 
> To me this puts you on the same level as jodie Marsh when she made a snidey comment about Greg Kovacs last week.
> 
> The lack of respect in this whole thread is beyond me.


So because he died my opinion of his films must change? Or can I not talk about it due to the circumstances?


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I think slagging off his films in a post about his death is in poor taste.
> 
> They were meant as entertainment, not pieces of cinematic genius.
> 
> I felt that 5 and 6 gave a fresh feel to things, and I enjoyed them for what they were.


Couldn't have put it any better, well said.

RIP PW.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Sad news. Can't say it has any impact on my life though, no different to the postman dying. If it means no more F&F films being made then at least some good has come from it. RIP


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Mate this is about the guy dying not about his films and whether you liked them. Show some respect.
> 
> To me this puts you on the same level as jodie Marsh when she made a snidey comment about Greg Kovacs last week.
> 
> The lack of respect in this whole thread is beyond me.


Off topic but what has she said now????


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Very sad news hearing about anyone dying especially so young RIP


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I can believe the amount of sh1t some people are posting......is this really the time to debate whether the mans films were great or not?
> 
> He lost his life coming back from a charity to help raise money for people affected in the Philippines....its tragic that he lost his life whilst trying to help the lives of others.
> 
> ...


It's a bit shocking really

When someone comes on here and starts crying cuz a bodybuilder has died nobody comments saying I didn't like his chest anyway or his back was out of proportion.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm genuinely fcking gutted!

Rip! These films will never ever ever be the same and IMO he shouldn't be replaced.

So sad man!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

benno_2010 said:


> So because he died my opinion of his films must change? Or can I not talk about it due to the circumstances?


Not at all, just dont think its an appropriate time to comment about his films.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

shotgun said:


> Off topic but what has she said now????


She tweeted last week when GK died and made comment about steroids are bad.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> So because he died my opinion of his films must change? Or can I not talk about it due to the circumstances?


Your taste in the films is completely irrelevant to the thread, nobody cares.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

nowhereboy said:


> Your taste in the films is completely irrelevant to the thread, nobody cares.


You care enough to comment


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

LER said:


> sad,sad scenes


Hate to mention this but if you watch the video a couple of times , On the passenger side if you look carefully it looks like someone is trying to get out..look at where the roof line is..


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> You care enough to comment


I care that you sound like a cnut.

Not about your taste in movies.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

nowhereboy said:


> I care that you sound like a cnut.
> 
> Not about your taste in movies.


Why would you care? Kno the bloke well did you?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

just bin saying to me bird that paul walker has died in a car crash ..she say who cant think who he is . and this advert comes on as soon as she say it .mad


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

I couldnt help but to think maybe the car wouldnt have crashed if he was the one driving.

Maybe the driver tried to do that thing he did in the film where he looks at the passenger for ages whist driving.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> Amazing!


haha, ok it was one of them things were you had to be ther


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

nowhereboy said:


> I care that you sound like a cnut.
> 
> Not about your taste in movies.


Hmmm......

You do know that Cnut was King of Denmark right, as in King Canute (we spell it wrong in the UK)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cnut_the_Great


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Devastated was a great actor love the fast & furious films when I was growing up forever watched him in them strange how he died in a car accident though considering he was always portrayed to love cars so much. such a shame! I thought it was a hoax at first R.I.P was a great actor.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Loved all the fast and furious films!

Grew up watching them. Great actor.

God knows what they're going to do with the 7th that they're filming now!

Always liked cars and fast and furious only made me like them more.

RIP Paul


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

shaunmac said:


> Loved all the fast and furious films!
> 
> Grew up watching them. Great actor.
> 
> ...


Well in Tokyo drift they used a different chap and in no7 Jason Statham has just come in after them so who knows, He just might get bumped off so they can finish the movie...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Has anyone actually mentioned the other guy who died in this horrific crash or is it all been about Walker ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Has anyone actually mentioned the other guy who died in this horrific crash or is it all been about Walker ?


he doesn't matter as he wasn't famous


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Has anyone actually mentioned the other guy who died in this horrific crash or is it all been about Walker ?


Not that he is of any insignificance in reality. Thoughts and condolences to his family and friends.

But 'normal' people die in car accidents every day, so he will be 'seen' as an insignificant figure in all of this, just plain and simply because Paul Walker has died


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

shaunmac said:


> Not that he is of any insignificance in reality. Thoughts and condolences to his family and friends.
> 
> But 'normal' people die in car accidents every day, so he will be 'seen' as an insignificant figure in all of this, just plain and simply because Paul Walker has died


Paul Walker is a normal person. Its just sad weirdos who elevate utterly average film actors to some special status then go on social networks pouring out their fake grief and how they are devastated about it


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> Paul Walker is a normal person. Its just sad weirdos who elevate utterly average film actors to some special status then go on social networks pouring out their fake grief and how they are devastated about it


...but he was the people's princess! Now, where'd that bandwagon go...? :whistling:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i only knew him from the aftershave ad but mate told me hes the main star in the F&F films. ironic how he died

RIP


----------



## binghooper23 (Dec 18, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I can believe the amount of sh1t some people are posting......is this really the time to debate whether the mans films were great or not?
> 
> He lost his life coming back from a charity to help raise money for people affected in the Philippines....its tragic that he lost his life whilst trying to help the lives of others.
> 
> ...


Very well put totally agree! The films are not really up for debate here, by many accounts he was one of hollywoods most humble actors who yes did a hell of a lot for charity, shame more celebrities don't do this.

RIP PAUL WALKER


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Milky said:


> Has anyone actually mentioned the other guy who died in this horrific crash or is it all been about Walker ?


Yea I did, he was Paul's business partner and a qualified racing driver.

More than 1 life was destroyed yesterday :sad:


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

R.I.P Ian Fisher.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> Mate this is about the guy dying not about his films and whether you liked them. Show some respect.
> 
> To me this puts you on the same level as jodie Marsh when she made a snidey comment about Greg Kovacs last week.
> 
> The lack of respect in this whole thread is beyond me.


Lets play devils advocate for a moment.Its a tragic loss that these two relatively young men have lost their lives.Apparently one was a noted actor,who raise funds for charity.The driver, who apparently was a qualified "race driver" i presume made a fatal error.

He was driving a very fast car.However, being a racing driver, you might assume that he was more than capable of driving it safely.As it has now transpired, this obviously wasnt the case.What is obvious if you are familiar with Porsche Motor Cars,it that model has a carbon fibre safety cell.It would require an enormous impact to destroy it beyond recognition.In fact only last week, a Porsche GT3 driver was killed in Australia.His car by comparison is the same as mine.Really just a 996 with knobs on.Not as technically advanced as the car Walker died in, however, the high speed impact and fire, killed him.Im not sure how fast he was going but seeing as he was racing,Id bet fairly fast.His car was still easily identifiable as a Porsche.

My point.Does being a "film star" and charity worker, allow some sort of dispensation to behave in such a wreckless manner? Usually when two knob heads kill themselves in a car, everyones up in arms, saying they deserved it, and what would have happened if they had hit a school bus and not a telegraph pole?

If you think youve seen disrespect here, youd be horrified at what some of the experienced Porsche drivers are saying on other forums................


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Lets play devils advocate for a moment.Its a tragic loss that these two relatively young men have lost their lives.Apparently one was a noted actor,who raise funds for charity.The driver, who apparently was a qualified "race driver" i presume made a fatal error.
> 
> He was driving a very fast car.However, being a racing driver, you might assume that he was more than capable of driving it safely.As it has now transpired, this obviously wasnt the case.What is obvious if you are familiar with Porsche Motor Cars,it that model has a carbon fibre safety cell.It would require an enormous impact to destroy it beyond recognition.In fact only last week, a Porsche GT3 driver was killed in Australia.His car by comparison is the same as mine.Really just a 996 with knobs on.Not as technically advanced as the car Walker died in, however, the high speed impact and fire, killed him.Im not sure how fast he was going but seeing as he was racing,Id bet fairly fast.His car was still easily identifiable as a Porsche.
> 
> ...


Act in a wreck less manner? He was the blo*dy passenger, get your facts right.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

sigarner said:


> Act in a wreck less manner? He was the blo*dy passenger, get your facts right.


By virtue of him being in the car, he had the option im sure of asking the driver to slow down.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I can believe the amount of sh1t some people are posting......is this really the time to debate whether the mans films were great or not?
> 
> He lost his life coming back from a charity to help raise money for people affected in the Philippines....its tragic that he lost his life whilst trying to help the lives of others.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with, which is why I stopped responding to debating about Star Wars also in me saying it was a naff film doesn't say in any way he is a sh!t actor.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

essexboy said:


> By virtue of him being in the car, he had the option im sure of asking the driver to slow down.


And the driver had the option to say. No stop bein a pu55y aswel I expect


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

essexboy said:


> By virtue of him being in the car, he had the option im sure of asking the driver to slow down.


So, what you're saying is it's his fault for someone crashing the car and, potentially, not listen when he asked to slow down? Next thing you'll tell me is he should have jumped out before the crash. Get real.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

See the internet hard cases are posting in force again. The lack of respect for human life shown in some of those threads is really quite sickening.

Then we moan about the state of society.

Wtf does it matter whether you like his films or not. Seemed a genuinely nice guy doing charity work and entertained and thrilled millions. What's your contribution to society?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kimball said:


> See the internet hard cases are posting in force again. The lack of respect for human life shown in some of those threads is really quite sickening.
> 
> Then we moan about the state of society.
> 
> Wtf does it matter whether you like his films or not. Seemed a genuinely nice guy doing charity work and entertained and thrilled millions. What's your contribution to society?


where exactly are the internet hard cases in this thread? all I can see is that some people aren't acting like a teenage girl over some good looking actor who has tragically died. it has no bearing whatsoever on anyones life here other than to be spared more of his abysmal films. get a grip


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> where exactly are the internet hard cases in this thread? all I can see is that some people aren't acting like a teenage girl over some good looking actor who has tragically died. it has no bearing whatsoever on anyones life here other than to be spared more of his abysmal films. get a grip


The people that love to try and prove they have no emotion. A truly pathetic attempt at appearing alpha and actually just coming across as cretins. I've got nothing to get a grip on, others could do with getting a grip on humanity and stop trying so very hard to be so clever and emotionally detached from the world. It really doesn't come across as cool.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kimball said:


> The people that love to try and prove they have no emotion. A truly pathetic attempt at appearing alpha and actually just coming across as cretins. I've got nothing to get a grip on, others could do with getting a grip on humanity and stop trying so very hard to be so clever and emotionally detached from the world. It really doesn't come across as cool.


who exactly is trying to look cool? I genuinely find it laughable people are devastated about a bloke they never met dying. I have no problem with emotions, I just dont tend to lose control of them over total strangers who had and have no bearing whatsoever on my life


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Fcuk me people can start an argument over owt haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I can believe the amount of sh1t some people are posting......is this really the time to debate whether the mans films were great or not?
> 
> He lost his life coming back from a charity to help raise money for people affected in the Philippines....its tragic that he lost his life whilst trying to help the lives of others.
> 
> ...


Glad you put this you people that are saying about how sh1t the films were are so disrespectful. Who cares if the films were good or not this poor guy has lost his life and his family must be going through utter hell.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Glad you put this you people that are saying about how sh1t the films were are so disrespectful. Who cares if the films were good or not this poor guy has lost his life and his family must be going through utter hell.


yeh the other blokes must be too but nobody seems to give two ****s about him or them. funny that eh?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

So who lost control, a few people have said they're sad somebody has died and others have come on to try and appear cool because they don't like his films and make facetious comments. Quite pathetic and uncalled for.


----------



## doyoueven (Apr 23, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> who exactly is trying to look cool? I genuinely find it laughable people are devastated about a bloke they never met dying. I have no problem with emotions, I just dont tend to lose control of them over total strangers who had and have no bearing whatsoever on my life


http://replygif.net/i/147.gif


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh the other blokes must be too but nobody seems to give two ****s about him or them. funny that eh?


The thread isn't titled 'rip Paul walkers friend'. I have as much thoughts about his friend and family as I do Paul walker. Celebrity status has no bearing on how bad death is.


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Crazy-Northerner said:


> Fcuk me people can start an argument over owt haha


Yeah I blame the excessive creatine abuse - makes em all mad


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> The thread isn't titled 'rip Paul walkers friend'. I have as much thoughts about his friend and family as I do Paul walker. Celebrity status has no bearing on how bad death is.


lets get one done then, can put the tributes in there


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> lets get one done then, can put the tributes in there


I'm ok thanks.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> who exactly is trying to look cool? I genuinely find it laughable people are devastated about a bloke they never met dying. I have no problem with emotions, I just dont tend to lose control of them over total strangers who had and have no bearing whatsoever on my life


I don't see anyone commenting about being devastated. Some of the bitching, and snidey comments about his films are unnecessary and lack humility.

Then youve got essexboy or CSI boy fcuking dissecting the whole chain of events that led to his death. If you have a fast car you drive it fast at some point in time, otherwise pointless.

I liked the F&F films he did, but am no way bereaved, and the same would be said if I didn't like his films. What I wouldn't do is say well his films were sh1t anyway, so no real loss!!


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Its a sad way to exit life TBH and Ill miss him in the films.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

*When someone dies it's sad.* For his friends for his mother for his girl or wife, for all the people who was loving that person and now are devastated.

Also when a man or woman dies young it's sad, because everything ends too early.

*It doesn't really matter if you consider him a good or a sh1t actor. *


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

IronJohnDoe said:


> *When someone dies it's sad.* For his friends for his mother for his girl or wife, for all the people who was loving that person and now are devastated.
> 
> Also when a man or woman dies young it's sad, because everything ends too early.
> 
> *It doesn't really matter if you consider him a good or a sh1t actor. *


well said John


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh the other blokes must be too but nobody seems to give two ****s about him or them. funny that eh?


Probably because he was the one driving like a ****.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

McGuire86 said:


> Probably because he was the one driving like a ****.


if you honestly believe that then good for you mate.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

some ****s in this thread, the man died, coming from charity do and all the tramps and hard men slating his death on here...how would u feel if your relative died in a car crash, fcuking trampy bstards


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> some ****s in this thread, the man died, coming from charity do and all the tramps and hard men slating his death on here...how would u feel if your relative died in a car crash, fcuking trampy bstards


I'd feel very sad mate


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I'd feel very sad mate


I can never take you serious with your avi pic


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> I can never take you serious with your avi pic


I'm always serious


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Only ever seen one of those Carrera GT's on the road too, rare car that's just got rarer.


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

people die every day in car crashes get over it :yawn:


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Tragic loss of life no matter who you are or what your achievements in life are. Thought are with both families.

I dont think anybody knows the cause for sure as of yet, but let it be a lesson to everyone about the potential dangers of driving inappropriately. Too many people are racing around the streets (something i have been guilty of) without a care for others around them.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

As far as I'm aware no one has actually slagged the bloke off just expressed an opinion about films he's starred in


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

m575 said:


> And the driver had the option to say. No stop bein a pu55y aswel I expect


If you accept not being a "Pussy" as a reason to have scant regard for your own and other road users safety then fine.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I think the point he is famous does have a fair bearing on some peoples emotions... He's a person who was in peoples' lives through film; that can be quite profound, imo. It's not the man as his own person, but the man as the actor, but still, him in one sense..

In all honesty I felt a bit sad to hear he'd died. I felt really sad when I heard Steve Erwin (spl?) died as I used to love watching him as a kid, and I didn't know him.. To be honest I felt sad that Bob Marly was dead and I think he died before my time, but he was still an influence on my life.

The other guy I don't literally feel sad about personally as I've not got a clue who he is. But still, he was a person and death isn't a nice thing, and there's almost always family/friends that will be feeling deep sorrow, which is inherently sad and should be respected.

Edit: not got a clue why the crash happened, so not saying anything on the point.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

sigarner said:


> So, what you're saying is it's his fault for someone crashing the car and, potentially, not listen when he asked to slow down? Next thing you'll tell me is he should have jumped out before the crash. Get real.


I think exiting a speeding car, might be a tad daft.However, sharing your concerns with the driver, about his excessive speed might be a wiser option if you are concerned about your long term survival.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

essexboy said:


> I think exiting a speeding car, might be a tad daft.However, sharing your concerns with the driver, about his excessive speed might be a wiser option if you are concerned about your long term survival.


And you know he didn't how? You really are on a different planet. Criticising a guy who has died, yes it was due to speed but being a passenger you have zero control over the car. Pleading for someone to slow down might not have the desired effect.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> I think the point he is famous does have a fair bearing on some peoples emotions... He's a person who was in peoples' lives through film; that can be quite profound, imo. It's not the man as his own person, but the man as the actor, but still, him in one sense..
> 
> In all honesty I felt a bit sad to hear he'd died. I felt really sad when I heard Steve Erwin (spl?) died as I used to love watching him as a kid, and I didn't know him.. To be honest I felt sad that Bob Marly was dead and I think he died before my time, but he was still an influence on my life.
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Two men have lost their lives and both leave behind children. From that point of view alone, it's a terrible story and my heart goes out to both families.

What bothers me about the whole story though is how it's been reported. If they'd just said 'actor dies in car crash', I wouldn't think anything of it. What they actually said was he was returning from a charity event (implying he's a good guy) and was a passenger in his mate's car (i.e. he was an innocent party). Now i'm not disputing any of this but the fact that these irrelevant details are pushed to the forefront of the story makes me wonder...

I'm always very mindful that Hollywood actors have a huge PR machine behind them. The details of Walker's death were in fact released by his publicist - a person whose sole job it is to present the actor in a positive light.

If you believe everything you read in the news, you're probably a little naïve. If you believe everything someone's publicist feeds you, well.....that's just foolish.

Now, i'm always a bit cynical when I see celebrities engaging in charity work - and this is a general point not directed at Walker. I think people with time on their hands who want to project themselves in a positive light to the general public (and then benefit when that translates into more paid work) often gravitate towards charities. Undoubtedly they raise awareness for the particular cause, but they benefit from it personally too. It's a perfect marriage.

I don't know a lot of things about this case:

I don't know whether Paul Walker was a good guy with a genuine philanthropic streak wanting to do something for people less fortunate.

I don't know whether he was in fact driving the car at the time of the accident.

I don't know whether the driver of the car was drunk or stoned at the time of the accident.

I don't know whether the reports of the car being driven recklessly are true?

I don't know if the car was travelling at ridiculous speeds endangering the lives of innocent people.

I don't know whether the Hollywood publicity machine will ever allow the blood toxicology reports to be released to the general public.

I'm not making any allegations - i'm just saying I wasn't there so I don't know. *All these things are possible*. It just makes me wonder when so many people (on here and other social media) swallow hook, line and sinker, whatever they are told.

The amount of people that didn't even know who Paul Walker was last week, but now fervently stand by the belief that he was a good guy that did a lot for charity and was an innocent party in the accident that killed him astounds me.

I've got no axe to grind - this is all perfectly plausible but the fact that nobody questions anything they read is absurd to me. All that remains for me to do is to tuck my d1ck into my sock and head off to the gym and bench 300kg for reps.

......anyone believe that??? :whistling:


----------



## DURACELL12 (Nov 25, 2013)

Rest in Peace

True Legend


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

spod said:


> Two men have lost their lives and both leave behind children. From that point of view alone, it's a terrible story and my heart goes out to both families.
> 
> What bothers me about the whole story though is how it's been reported. If they'd just said 'actor dies in car crash', I wouldn't think anything of it. What they actually said was he was returning from a charity event (implying he's a good guy) and was a passenger in his mate's car (i.e. he was an innocent party). Now i'm not disputing any of this but the fact that these irrelevant details are pushed to the forefront of the story makes me wonder...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

From what I've heard, the car had some pas fault coupled with going a bit fast, nothing daft otherwise it would have wiped everything in it's path.

Plus whoever was driving at the time, possibly panicked. Though going by the lack of skidmarks the driver tried saving it until the last minute.

Not to mention the gt is well known to be lairy with little in the way of driver assists.

Either way a sad loss, especially when you see tyrese breaking down when paying his respects.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> From what I've heard, the car had some pas fault coupled with going a bit fast, nothing daft otherwise it would have wiped everything in it's path.
> 
> Plus whoever was driving at the time, possibly panicked. Though going by the lack of skidmarks the driver tried saving it until the last minute.
> 
> ...


apparently the driver was a pro race car driver si it seems strange he would loose it on the streets driving at half the cars potential.

either way its a shame to see any death and to the disrespectful cnuts that are talking about how good his films was they are well dont want to get myself banned so il leave it at that.

everyone that dies has family that will be hurting and my thoughts are with them


----------

